# sitting on cold surfaces



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

I am trying to train shelly to sit, and she is warming up to the treats, however she will only sit for them if we are on a carpet. As soon as we move to the wood floor, tile, or outside she refuses to do anything and even take the treat. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley does this too, she has a thin coat and just finds the tile too cold. She will usually do a fake sit for a treat, with her bum hovering off the ground by an inch or so. If we are just hanging out in the kitchen or somewhere with tile she will either sit on a mat or rug or do her fake sit, its just uncomfortable for them I think. Id try putting a little towel down for her if you want to practice training off carpet, maybe you can gradually remove the towel and use an extra special reward like chicken to see if you can get her to sit, but I do think she is uncomfortable, it isnt that shes just being uncooperative.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hahahaha fake sit, Rocky does this too, he really doesn't like to have a cold bum!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey will run to the carpet or a rug to sit.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks so much for the responses! i will try not to push her so much on the cold ground


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG! Yes that's so funny! Shayley does this too, she will fake sit on ALL hard surfaces and she only wants to sit on carpet or something soft! That's cute it must be a Chi thing? Or something? Not sure but Kizzie will sit on hard floors but she'd rather have the carpet too. I have no advice though, sorry! When Shayley does her favorite trick she always does it on carpet/something soft. When I tell her to sit pretty on hard floor she won't "sit pretty" but she'll stand on her back legs as if she's fooling somebody  Silly girl! lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is so set in her ways that if my husband puts her through her tricks on the opposite side of the room from where he usually does it, she runs over to the other side! 

And, no, she won't sit on anything hard or cold!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

We had to put a carpet remnant under Zippy's food bowl in the kitchen to get him to even agree to eat anything! Sitting on the linoleum is totally out of the question.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's Ivy. She will never sit unless she is on carpet or on her bed. Hates it!


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

ha wow... i didn't realize so many chis did that!!! good too know!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine run to the carpet with a mouthful of food. Mia and Bizkit def. don't like ceramic tile or hard wood floors.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

oh my goodness i thought marley was the only one who does this...ya she will not sit unless she is on a carpet or a blanket or something...she doesnt want to put her little bum bum on the cold floor...she will run over to the carpet when i get treats out cause she knows she HAS to sit in order to get one lol


----------

